# Lederverarbeitung oder Ingi als Hunter?



## tschilpi (15. Juli 2007)

Also wie der Thread schon sagt

Seit lvl 20 ist mein hunter Lederer mit mittlerweile Skill 355

Naja um mal zu sagen ausser Reitgerte und die Rüstungssets ist der Beruf langweilig, bisher hab ich fast nichts nützliches für mich hergestellt weil ich überall was besseres finde.

Nun überlege ich mir ernsthaft nach Ingi zu wechseln weil man ja Muni, Zielfernrohre, imba Schusswaffen und sogar Brillen die besser als T4 und noch einige lustige sachen herstellen kann.

Was meint ihr ? Lederer oder Ingi ? Was ist besser als Hunter? Wieso ist es besser ?

Bin für eure meinung offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (19. Juli 2007)

Gleichstand oO
Also, ich bin für Lederverarbeitung, schau dir doch nochmal die Rezepte an.


----------



## Gelena (19. Juli 2007)

Gelena ist Ingi und ist damit meiner Meinung um Welten besser. Ich habe mir zwar bisher eigentlich nie Munition hergestellt geschweige denn Waffen, muss aber sagen dass da noch einige feine Waffen kommen die ich sicherlich bauen werde.

Alleine schon in Instanzen, Totstellen, Priest rezzen, fertig. Sehr fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Ingi ist ein sehr kreativer Beruf und das macht ihn für mich einfach übelst interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (21. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nen Zwergenjäger als Twink, und da die ja einen Bonus auf Schusswaffen haben, war klar, daß ich die nutze.
Ingi bietet da dann sowohl die Waffen als auch die Muni, letzteres ist ja aufgrund des hohen Verbrauchs besonders interessant, die Waffen und Zielfernrohre könnte man sich ja auch herstellen lassen.

Goblinüberbrückungskabel ist mit Totstellen zusammen auch eine sehr nette Kombi - vor allem, weil man ja nicht immer in der Ini nen Schami oder Hexer dabei hat - das Kabel will zwar nicht immer, ist aber immernoch besser als nix.

Und ansonsten bietet Ingi ja auch noch einige weitere nette Sachen von Spielereien bis zu wirklich Brauchbarem, man denke nur an die Portmöglichkeiten, von denen man als Jäger sonst ja nur eine hätte.


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. Juli 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Also wie der Thread schon sagt
> 
> Seit lvl 20 ist mein hunter Lederer mit mittlerweile Skill 355
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen Ingie, bin selber Ingie und konnte bis jetzt schon mehr als 2 Dinge brauchen die ich bauen kann. Du kannst dir auch Warpstationen bauen für Winterspring oder Area 52, du kannst Repbots (denen man auch Gegenstände verkaufen kann) bauen, was dir die Grp. oder der Raid danken wird, wenns mal länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (23. August 2007)

also ich hab beide berufe und bin seit anfang an bestens damit klar gekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich farme dann eben kein erz oder leder, sondern anderes zeug, was ich zu gold mache, oder ich verticke rezepte oder so, um mir die mats zu ersteigern oder zu kaufen - gibt auch genügend player die mal was kostenlos abdrücken, einfach aus freundlichkeit usw

aber hey, ich bin kein schnorrer ^^

leder und ingi ist die beste kombo für nen jäger (meine meinung) ich bau mir meine waffen, meine munni, diverse nützliche ingi-items wie brillen oder schmuck und ich lederer mir meine rüstungen und munni-bags.

ich würds auch wieder wählen

ich schwöre auf ingi UND lederer als Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (30. September 2007)

Ich währ für ingi, weil es später ja die Tier Sets gibt.
Bei ingi kann man sich ja ganz coole Sachen herstellen die auch ab und zu ganz nützlich sind (Bald ja auch das Flugmount xD).
Is halt auch nur Blöd zu skillen weil man teilweise wirklich heftig viele Mats braucht und das ne menge Kohle kostet (wenn man wie ich zu faul zum Farmen ist^^)


----------



## Gandariel-BH (5. Oktober 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Also wie der Thread schon sagt
> 
> Seit lvl 20 ist mein hunter Lederer mit mittlerweile Skill 355
> 
> ...




Mhhh ist das geändert worden das man schon mit lvl 20 bis 355 skillen kann ? Meines Wissens nach kann man erst ab lvl 40 bis 300 und ab lvl 60 bis 375 skilln. Nur bei Sammelberufen geht der skill glaub ich etwas anders. 

Als Beruf für deinen Jäger haben beide Ihre Vorteile. Ingis können lustige Items basteln wie Rezzkabel, repbots, Waffen und Schmuckstücke. Lederer bietet später natürlich Rüstungen anzufertigen. Ich finde es ist reine Geschmackssache.

Viel Spaß beim Skilln

Gandariel


----------



## Psytis (8. Oktober 2007)

Mein tipp: bleib bei leder (hoffentlich drachenleder)
Das Drachenlederset is auch net schlecht (braucht zwar auch teure mats, aber die brille vom ingi auch).
Schusswaffen findest in instanzen bessere als die vom ingi, der imba Khoriumzerstörer is ja eigentlich net so besonders für jäger. Das Zielfernrohr kannst dir von nem Ingi auch herstellen lassen. Und die Munition, da gibt’s bei der expedition des Cenarius auch bessere ab respektvoll.
Ok, ein paar vorteile hat ingi auch, 1. du kannst schlösser sprengen (recht nützlich wenn kein schurke mit in der ini ist), 2. die brille ist echt genial (aber nur desswegen umskillen??) 3. der repbot ist für die grossen raidinis net schlecht, aber bei den 5er instanzen einfach die mats net wert. Du hast ja auch eigentlich immer einen vor der ini der reparieren kann (bei den BC instanzen)
Wenn du aber unbedingt ingi werden willst, dann verlern auch kürschnern und mach bergbau. Ingi wird sonst ein verdammt teurer beruf. Glaubs mir, ich hab ca 1600g von 1-375 gebraucht. Bin jetzt Elementarlederer 375 (für mein Urinstinkt set) und gnomeningi 375 (für die totmacherbrille X11 und schlössersprengen, wir haben schurkenmangel in der gilde). Mein Farmtwink ist aber leider erst lvl20, der kommt noch nicht an das brauchbare erz rann.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (19. November 2007)

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17746


----------

